# What is with the rise of the ABDL fetish



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 12, 2021)

In all seriousness I am wondering where is this sudden rise in ABDL shit coming into the mainstream coming from. I remember in 2012 this was an obscure fetish that closeted people did and now all of a sudden you seem to have a bunch of troons, queers, and Gen Z kids suddenly say toilet training sucks I want to shit and piss myself all day.

Like any of you guys have a serious idea to what could be causing the rise and where is this shit coming from.

Like what turns a normal slightly autistic teenager into becoming some 30 year old diaper wearing troon that yells all day about right wingers and how they're oppressed by capitalism and society for being asked to be a human being.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Oct 12, 2021)

Easily and readily available porn from a young age.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 12, 2021)

Demon World Degeneracy


----------



## Underperforming (Oct 12, 2021)

Perfect storm of society that produces mental illness, people having the idea that mental illness and fetish are part of their identity and coomers that are willing to go along with it.


----------



## Coolio55 (Oct 12, 2021)

Shitty parenting. It's absolutely fucking endemic these days...
That's what's causing this extreme wave of manchildren (with ABDLs being the MOST extreme of the extreme)


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Oct 12, 2021)

An increasingly morally decadent culture.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 12, 2021)

Sissybabypuppers are HECKIN cute and valid.


----------



## byuu (Oct 12, 2021)

I wouldn't call weirdo troons on Twitter mainstream.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## WalMart (Oct 12, 2021)

It's because of increased infantilism that's become normalized among youth and "trendy" adults


----------



## serious n00b (Oct 12, 2021)

I dunno dude


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 13, 2021)

WalMart said:


> It's because of increased infantilism that's become normalized among youth and "trendy" adults


This seems to have some merit- remember when footie pajamas with hoods were a zoomer trend?


----------



## tehpope (Oct 13, 2021)

People not being prepared to be adults when they reach that time.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Oct 13, 2021)

ITS TIME TO BRRRRRRRRRRaAAAaAAaAAaAAAAAApAPApppppAPaPapP BRAP BRAP BRAP BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPERS BRAPPER DIAPERS SHIT COVERED BABY WIPES FILLING MY TRASH CAN MY 50 GALLON TRASH CAN THAT I JUMP IN WHILE IT IS FULL OF MY DIAPER SHIT COVERED BABY WIPES AND I BRAP I CANT STOP BRAPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG OH GOD A SQUIRTER IM SUCH A NAUGHTY BRAPBOI BBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP OH GOD ITS HAPPENING I HAVE REACHED PEAK BRAP IM CHEWING ON THE SHITTY BABY WIPE AND STUFFING ANOTHER UP MY ASS WHILE BRRAAPAPPPPPINNNG I PUSH IN AS I AM BRAPPPPPPPPPIPPPIPPING AT THE BRIM OF MY ASSHOLE CAUSING AN EXTREMELY HIGH PITCHED BRAP THE VIBRATION OF WHICH STIMULATES MY BRAPFUELED PROSTATE AND CAUSES ME TO HAVE A MASSSSSIIIIVVVEEE BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Coolio55 (Oct 13, 2021)

The Opera Ghost said:


> This seems to have some merit- remember when footie pajamas with hoods were a zoomer trend?


Kinda evolved from the gen y onsie trend.
Also, just found this cursed one:


----------



## CiaphasCain (Oct 16, 2021)

Easily accessible pornography and memes normalizing porn, awful behavior and graphic terminology.






_"Hahaha its just a funny joke you guys"_


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 18, 2021)

Lack of proper parental figures and the infantilization of society


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Oct 18, 2021)

Underperforming said:


> Perfect storm of society that produces mental illness, people having the idea that mental illness and fetish are part of their identity and coomers that are willing to go along with it.



Pretty much this. I’d also like to add that the ABDL community is fertile ground for pedos who found a way to act out their fantasies in a relatively acceptable way: better to pass for a garden variety degenerate than for a pedo.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 18, 2021)

Y'all are assuming this shit is new. As someone who's had a backstage pass to all kinds of smut and filth, I can assure you it ain't. Hell, if you can stomach lurking the hangouts, you're gonna find alot of these people are Gen X/Boomers. Going on LONG before "this society went to pot!" rhetoric. 

As for the cause, there isn't a consensus. Seriously, it's still in the "Fuck if we know" category of psych.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

Rag Man said:


> Y'all are assuming this shit is new. As someone who's had a backstage pass to all kinds of smut and filth, I can assure you it ain't. Hell, if you can stomach lurking the hangouts, you're gonna find alot of these people are Gen X/Boomers. Going on LONG before "this society went to pot!" rhetoric.
> 
> As for the cause, there isn't a consensus. Seriously, it's still in the "Fuck if we know" category of psych.


Yeah I know they existed but this particular rise is also related to the current troon epidemic online. You know the one slowly turning young males online from normal people into crazy batshit insane autistic exceptional troons. The ABDL shit is either a precursor or a following after it with this fetish.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah I know they existed but this particular rise is also related to the current troon epidemic online. You know the one slowly turning young males online from normal people into crazy batshit insane autistic exceptional troons. The ABDL shit is either a precursor or a following after it with this fetish.


I don't buy that. My time being alive and looking during the pre-internet world taught me that, yes, it's on the increase, but not that much. Our exposure and camera eye, however, is WAAAYY bigger. We've just got a more panoramic view of what's been going on all along.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

Rag Man said:


> I don't buy that. My time being alive and looking during the pre-internet world taught me that, yes, it's on the increase, but not that much. Our exposure and camera eye, however, is WAAAYY bigger. We've just got a more panoramic view of what's been going on all along.


Perhaps but I remember years ago having a werid fetish like Abdl would rightfully get you ostracized and be given weird looks by most furries in 2014/2015. However with the troon shit it's almost like it's a perfect storm of man children and pedos coming together.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> man children


I think its mostly about this, the ever increasing rates of infantile "adults" who'd rather hand off all responsibility in return for a feeling of safety and being "taken care of". This of course reaches slowly but surely into the sexual sphere and turns into ABDL


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

DJ Grelle said:


> I think its mostly about this, the ever increasing rates of infantile "adults" who'd rather hand off all responsibility in return for a feeling of safety and being "taken care of". This of course reaches slowly but surely into the sexual sphere and turns into ABDL


Out of all the posts your's probably has said the most.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Oct 22, 2021)

I think there's no rise in it. It's just that people are having less shame about their disgusting fetishes and are more openly talking about them. Especially on the internet, where you can discuss it in detail while staying almost completely anonymous.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Oct 22, 2021)

One of my exes got into ABDL. She was raised by narcissists(they dont let their children have responsibilities, infantilizing them) and Disney. She still has a kid voice from  when she stopped maturing. I can't say I'm surprised she was doing it with one of her new boyfriends. If you go to Disney and Disney movie showings, you will see a lot of childless 20-30 yr olds there.




DJ Grelle said:


> I think its mostly about this, the ever increasing rates of infantile "adults" who'd rather hand off all responsibility in return for a feeling of safety and being "taken care of". This of course reaches slowly but surely into the sexual sphere and turns into ABDL


It's exactly this, at least for women.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 23, 2021)

ABDL types have always been just extremely fucking disgusting to me, as well as morbidly funny on a cosmic level. Their claim about it being a therapeudic thing involving going back to a simpler time instead of a fetish is absolute bullshit. Anyone that's an adult and remembers even vaguely it was like being a small child knows it wasn't all about the kinda shit ABDL people go on about. Small children don't shit themselves on purpose unless they're legit fucked in the head. The ABDL's larpy ass mannerisms of what they assume to be childlike are hellish funhouse mirror reflections of just genuinely naive children that don't even remotely resemble that kind of behavior. Known about these fucks since the early 2000s when I was an actual kid. Not a really little kid but like a "too young to browse newgrounds but does so anyways" kind of kid. Shitposts making fun of them and tv documentaries talking about them abound back then but over the years I've noticed less shit making fun of them in the mainstream and more shit that seems like it was made by someone with this disgusting ass fetish. Par for the course, it seems.


----------



## Oranguru (Oct 23, 2021)

They were either bullied too much/too hard or not enough/too lightly. You gotta balance bullying _and _kindness in order to nip the problem at the bud.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 24, 2021)

Autism+faggotry=degenerates.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 25, 2021)

tehpope said:


> People not being prepared to be adults when they reach that time.


This raises more questions than it answers. Most people aren't don't spend their first 18 years shitting in diapers.


----------



## Shanndog (Jul 17, 2022)

Red Hood said:


> This seems to have some merit- remember when footie pajamas with hoods were a zoomer trend?


the footie pjs started becoming popular around the mid 2000s and i noticed dedicated stores, including one in burlington vermont in 2010  it was open during winter months but they sold nothing but adult footie pjs ,  the y2k  kids  (millennials )were the biggest demographic for these things , same goes for the whole adult baby thing.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 17, 2022)

Shanndog said:


> the y2k kids (millennials )were the biggest demographic for these things , same goes for the whole adult baby thing.


You'd think that, and I wouldn't blame you for the assumption. 

But there's a lot, and I do mean a LOT of boomers and X'ers into this. I'll even wager they still outnumber the y2k'ers.


----------



## Shanndog (Jul 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> You'd think that, and I wouldn't blame you for the assumption.
> 
> But there's a lot, and I do mean a LOT of boomers and X'ers into this. I'll even wager they still outnumber the y2k'ers.



 oh i know there is, i just mean the ones who advertise it the most online for the world to see, seems to be the  y2k kids and genZers, but i heard a interview about this on a documentary   they were saying there is folks from teens to people who are in there 70s and 80s into it,   but  the younger gens are the larger populations into this mess,   and they are the ones who share it with the world,  and then get all butt-hurt when people judge, laugh, question, or  , are uncomfortable, criticize, and so fourth which makes it all the more funny as well as pathetic LOL  but it kinda makes sense that a bunch of  genXers are into stuff like this,  i mean its mal-adaptive behavior,  but   us  genXers   so many of our population were ignored  as kids,  and instead of handling it ina healthy way, working through,  moving forward and over coming it,  these folks seem to be going backwards trying to re live a childhood they never had,  its still ridiculous as hell  XD


----------



## Wormy (Jul 17, 2022)

Shanndog said:


> oh i know there is, i just mean the ones who advertise it the most online for the world to see, seems to be the  y2k kids and genZers, but i heard a interview about this on a documentary   they were saying there is folks from teens to people who are in there 70s and 80s into it,   but  the younger gens are the larger populations into this mess,   and they are the ones who share it with the world,  and then get all butt-hurt when people judge, laugh, question, or  , are uncomfortable, criticize, and so fourth which makes it all the more funny as well as pathetic LOL


Maybe, since I will admit my knowledge is probably outdated and from a time where circumstances put me in fairly frequent contact with the kinked set. A lot can change in 15 years after all...


----------



## endofteh (Jul 18, 2022)

I don't think there is a marked rise in it, it's just that our terminally online culture just shines a oversized spotlight on it


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Jul 18, 2022)

I wonder how much of it is with the rise of brap and scat fetishists being more open.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Jul 20, 2022)

A related but broader question: how do you separate growth in a fetish or kink from the increased visibility and accessibility of niche online communities? If you aren't into a given fetish, they would appear roughly the same. 

In the past, it took effort to set up a forum for a kink or interest and it would likely have its own domain; interested parties would have to actively seek it out. Now, things like Discord and Reddit make it easier to create and find groups while also connecting them to a broader network making it easier to stumble upon things. I suspect a huge amount of the perceived growth in various fetishes is just this changing landscape, but of course not all.


----------



## unattractive_truth (Jul 20, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> I think there's no rise in it. It's just that people are having less shame about their disgusting fetishes and are more openly talking about them. Especially on the internet, where you can discuss it in detail while staying almost completely anonymous.


This is the correct answer, but also add in the fact that there are communities for them to talk openly with each other and support the idea that they should be proud of themselves for having a fetish. Plus, a ready and growing audience of people who like watching these living train wrecks and give them the attention that they crave.


----------



## Do you like eels boy (Dec 12, 2022)

I had this ABDL who used to be at the end my road he did crack and watch the kids go home from school it was so creepy I rembere when pictures of his room was leaked he had trash and food all over the floor i rembere sharing the pictures on telegram for him to then start to stalking me he was eventually kicked out of the house and put in a hospital till he got a new place to stay he is on telegram he goes by @star2118 but be warned he is more insane then pamperchu as he fried his head on drugs.


----------



## Beak Thing (Dec 13, 2022)

unattractive_truth said:


> This is the correct answer, but also add in the fact that there are communities for them to talk openly with each other and support the idea that they should be proud of themselves for having a fetish. Plus, a ready and growing audience of people who like watching these living train wrecks and give them the attention that they crave.


I was going to say Deeker.com went up in _1996_ and that wasn't his first site.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 13, 2022)

The thing that first spread this cancer was the Internet. This allowed weirdos to discover other weirdos who like to shit their pants. It got out of hand with the SJW movements and if you judged someone for wearing a shitty diaper you were kink shaming. Then there is a whole generation who looks at arrested development as a virtue and adulting is bad. You show me a grown man who watches MLP and I'll show you someone who probably shits in a diaper. Lastly they are all kid fuckers and I guess wearing a diaper puts them in the right mindset.


----------



## Uncle Phil (Dec 13, 2022)

I came in here for discussion of Alberta Driver's Licenses and am shocked and appalled.

This is a gross fet and I don't know or care why people are into it.


----------



## Become Worse (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> Then there is a whole generation who looks at arrested development as a virtue and adulting is bad.



The explanation of the internet making creepy fucks able to find each other, normalize weird shit and encourage each other to take it even further is correct but I think in the case of ABDL it's just as important to point out this culture of arrested development. There is this learned helplessness that is not only embraced today but seen as a good thing. I have younger family members that I'm only a couple of years older than but the attitude difference between me and my friends and those just 3-4 years younger is astounding. Not having a drivers license and making your parents drive you all over is seen as normal and even preferred now. I can't think of anyone I knew sophomore year who wasn't chomping at the bit to get their permit at 15 and full license asap.


----------



## AbyssGazer (Dec 13, 2022)

endofteh said:


> I don't think there is a marked rise in it, it's just that our terminally online culture just shines a oversized spotlight on it


Agreed. Ask a thousand randoms on the street what they think about this fetish and 999 of them will be disgusted or just won't understand what the fuck you're talking about. We sometimes forget what a small, fringe ecosystem all of these freak shows take place in. 

Trannydom is the unfortunate exception, even though actual live trannies are still rare to see (I think I've spotted less than five in the last ten years).


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 13, 2022)

Become Worse said:


> I can't think of anyone I knew sophomore year who wasn't chomping at the bit to get their permit at 15 and full license asap.


I'll go off topic but this shit fascinates me and I'll risk being called an old man for it. I was in high school in the early 2000s. That was everyone's goal was to get a shitty part time job and get an equally shitty car. Those two things equalled independence. I come across people who are in their 20s and don't have a driver's license. What's weirder is I live in a rural area. 

Back on topic, anyone who was diaper shitting in high school definitely was not pursuing a driver's license or part time employment. I notice most diaper people don't contribute to society and work just enough to maintain a diapered ass.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 13, 2022)

The last time I pissed in my diaper it felt really good ngl.

I was 3


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> I'll go off topic but this shit fascinates me and I'll risk being called an old man for it. I was in high school in the early 2000s. That was everyone's goal was to get a shitty part time job and get an equally shitty car. Those two things equalled independence. I come across people who are in their 20s and don't have a driver's license. What's weirder is I live in a rural area.



I was in high school in the early 10s, and the adults looked at me funny when I made it clear that those were my goals.


----------

